# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Presentation



## aquafan (May 3, 2004)

Hi ,my name is Aldo and I write from Italy .
I am much fan as you ,of aquatic gardens like Amano style and german style .









Ciao Aldo
Aquafan

P.S.
For the moment I read to you with great interest.


----------



## aquafan (May 3, 2004)

Hi ,my name is Aldo and I write from Italy .
I am much fan as you ,of aquatic gardens like Amano style and german style .









Ciao Aldo
Aquafan

P.S.
For the moment I read to you with great interest.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Very nice looking! Welcome to Wet Thumb!


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

Beautiful tank -- very well done!


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

What is the plant all the way to the left of the picture?


----------



## Todd_J (Feb 28, 2004)

Excellent display aquafan. Great pics on your website as well. Do share more.

@A.P. Im pretty sure that the plant on the far left is Brazilian Pennywort (Hydrocotyle Leucocephala)


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very nice...love the layout.

Andrew...I am sure the plant to the left is a Japanese Cress.


----------



## georgedv (Jun 23, 2005)

e belisimo


----------



## aquafan (May 3, 2004)

Many ,many thanks to all friends .
Tha plant on the left side is a Hydrocotyle leucocephala (H 20 in Dennerle plants book),is correct Todd_J you have reason .

Ciao Aldo
Aquafan


----------



## weeds (Jan 18, 2004)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I have a plant called Japanese cress which looks just like what you have called Pennywort. Does anyone know if they are one in the same or related?


----------

